# Depressed



## boi (Nov 8, 2007)

I think I'm depressed again. I have my first dr's appointment soon so that's good. I go through this a couple weeks a month....it comes and goes. I dont even know what it is. I feel guilty using this board just for my self centred needs. 
thanks for listening


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 8, 2007)

Please dohn't feel guilty, boi. That's why Psychlinks Forum exists.

How long before you see your doctor?


----------



## boi (Nov 8, 2007)

another month
I just dont know why I get like this


----------



## ladylore (Nov 8, 2007)

I have gone through the same thing myself Boi. I am on antidepressants now, so the cycles have slowed down. But please, keep talking Boi. The support is here if you need it.


----------



## boi (Nov 8, 2007)

thanks
I hate being like this...I question eveyrthing...What I'm doing, where Im going, my relationships 
When I'm not in this mood I do not think this way but right now everything is annoying me and I want to be alone, even the footsteps of my partner is annoying me. I feel very trapped


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 8, 2007)

That's all part of depression, boi.

Have you looked at the Mood Log and other information on CBT yet? These might help while you're waiting for your appointment:

The Ten Forms of Twisted Thinking - Psychlinks Psychology and Self-Help Forum

Feelings and the Thoughts That Control Them

Insight into Self-Concept

Insight into Feelings

Also see:

Tips for Awakening Your Strongest Self 

Good books on Cognitive Behavior Therapy (CBT): David Burns

Influences on Self-Concept


----------



## boi (Nov 9, 2007)

thanks for the links. I read them. I can see myself in all these things...guilt, anxiety, frustration, anger, inferiority esp in my art and music. Logically I understand all of this but getting out of this mood is so hard. I just wait for it to pass by me without doing anything stupid like abusing some heavy drug again or making excuses about how my partner is not how I want him to be...so it is ok to think about other people. I know how unfair this is and I know it is "me" and my issues. When I'm in a good state I know I am not like this...everything is fine...so in essence my thoughts are not real. Is this a fair assumption? Is this a symptom of depression?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 9, 2007)

boi said:


> Logically I understand all of this but getting out of this mood is so hard.



Yes. That's why (eventually) it's so important to learn to identify and counteract the triggers for your negative emotions before you're fully into the negative emotional state.



boi said:


> When I'm in a good state I know I am not like this...everything is fine...so in essence my thoughts are not real. Is this a fair assumption? Is this a symptom of depression?



Very much so. That's the key behind the success of CBT techniques in treating depression. It may not be the whole answer but it's certainly a big part of the answer.


----------



## boi (Nov 9, 2007)

thank you


----------



## ginkgo (Nov 10, 2007)

In the USA in the 1980s the economy was doing extremely well. Now the economy is bad. Back at that time there were articles saying that we were in a depression (heading of article). This was like the big headline that said *Jacko on His Backo.* There is no backo. Jacko meant Michael Jackson. So the articles were using a pun, a play on words to get people's attention. It then went on to say that even though the economy was doing great, more people were depressed than ever before. So you have company. You are part of this new trend.


----------



## boi (Nov 11, 2007)

I feel like my depression is getting worse. Does this mean it could get worse everytime and not get better. It usually gets better eventually but this time it is different. I really do not want to talk to anyone about this at all. Is there a possibility that it could get worse than this. I am pretty worried.


----------



## ladylore (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi Boi

I want to encourage you to call your doctor and see if you can get to him/her as soon as possible. A month is a long time to wait. 

It was my experience that as I got older the depression I experienced did get worse and the time in between the episodes were shorter. Everyone is different though.

How are you coping right now Boi? Do you have a routine because one does help fight it. I get up and get dressed right way and go for a walk every morning. Doing even those simple things can help ward off the cycles. 

I have been on anti-pressants for almost a year now and they have helped. As well as therapy. So you may want to call your doctor early this week and let them know the seriousness of what is going on.

And Psychlinks is always here for extra support.

Take care of yourself 

Ladylore


----------



## Daniel (Nov 11, 2007)

> It usually gets better eventually but this time it is different.



You may feel at least slightly better in the morning than in the evening.   I know I tend to feel worse at night. 

While you are waiting to see a doctor and/or therapist, it may be helpful to read the following book, which is clinically proven to help people with depression and is available at most libraries:
Amazon.com: Feeling Good: The New Mood Therapy Revised and Updated: Books: David D. Burns

Additionally, it may be helpful to identify factors that may be contributing to your depression, such as a lack of socialization or not exercising enough.


----------



## boi (Nov 11, 2007)

I do feel worse in the evening. Ill check that book out as well.
Ladylore, I do not have a routine. If I don't feel better in a couple of days I will call the doctor. thanks again for all your helpful words


----------

